# Clonar transmisor de alarma de mi auto (conocer la frecuencia)



## Medicina2004 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola amigos. Me he comprado este transmisor que tiene la capacidad de copiar el codigo de otro transmisor. Este puede copiar segun dicen desde una frecuencia que va de 280MHz to 490MHz.
http://www.goodluckbuy.com/04-l2k-u...control-duplicator-frequency-adjustable-.html
Pero se me presentaron dos problemas: el primero es que no se en que frecuencia transmite el transmisor original. Y el segundo problema similar al primero, es que el transmisor clonador tiene un variador en su circuito tipo un potenciometro, pero pienso que para poder ponerlo en la misma frecuencia que el transmisor original tambien necesitare un frecuenciometro. No?
(EN la pagina del fabricante dice que variando ese tornillo varias la frecuencia pero no te dice como medirla!! jejeje)

Yo tengo frecuenciometro en mi multimetro, pero como lo que tengo que medir es señal rf realmente no tengo idra de como hacerlo.

Se podra hacer con el multimetro?....o me tendre que comprar un frecuenciometro RF?

Gracias
Alejandro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

quizás no haga falta calibrarlo,la mayoría de los remotos funcionan en 433mhz

saca audio del receptor de la alarma (los módulos suelen trae dos salidas una digital y la otra analógica,cualquiera de las dos sirve ), luego gira el trimer( la cosa tipo potenciómetro que describes se llama trimer) hasta escuchar el sonido de la portadora del transmisor y listo ya queda calibrado en la misma frecuencia,luego queda copiar el código y ya esta,
para eso lee el manual

PD
cuando escuchas el audio,podes probar primero con el transmisor que esta funcionando y se escucha bitbitbitbitbit o un tono,solo a modo de probar,luego si calibra el otro transmisor como te dije, mueve , muy lentamente el trimer con un destornillador plástico,o cualquier cosa ,pero que no sea un material ferroso ni metálico.

este es el modulo receptor de donde debes sacar el audio,no toques el tornillo.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola, Lo que tendria que hacer es localizar el integrado del receptor y ver cual es la salida en el datasheet?.....mi alarma esta aun en garantia y me da cosa abrirla, ademas de que tengo que desarmar el auto ota vez!!!! 
Lo que tenia ganas de hacer era "tener dos controles remotos en 1", osea el control que compre tiene 4 botones y si el control del auto y el de la alarma de casa es en la misma frecuencia meter los dos controles en 1.  Si estan en la misma frecuencia se podra hacer?

Con el multimetro en el transmisor no se puede medir no?....y con una radio, tocando el trimer del sintonizador?....en su defecto, si no quiero desarmar,  tendria que comprarme esto no? : http://www.goodluckbuy.com/mini-portable-digital-and-analog-frequency-counter-.html es lo mas economico que encontre.

Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

el multimetro es prácticamente inservible en este caso
con una imposible,no da 433MHZ a no ser que tengas un vhf o un frecuensimetro
marca error el enlace que pusiste ''Unfortunately we cannot locate this page for you.''


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola, ok ahi arregle el link, yo creo que me serviria para hacer esto pero bueno espero tu consejo.

http://www.goodluckbuy.com/mini-portable-digital-and-analog-frequency-counter-.html

Gracias
Alejandro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

si sirve perfectamente ,para saber a que frecuencia esta trasmitiendo


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola, bien entonces tambien voy a poder calibrar el tranmisor nuevo y ponerlo en la frecuencia del original.

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## Alejandro Interiano (Abr 18, 2018)

Hola buenas, qué tal todos? Consultarles si podrian ayudarme con un problema con a la alarma de vehiculo es un Honda Civic SI 06 y hace unos días le he comprado un control remoto. he intentado programarlo y no funciona, segun he investigado esto tendría que ver con la frecuencia que recibe el carro no es la misma que la del control? Saben como podria averiguar qué frecuencia recibe mi alarma? Tengo mi control pero esta dañado enciende la luz y todo pero ya el carro no identifica la alarma no se que problema ha de ser. 
Gracias y excelente foro.


----------

